# Gold fish losing color



## mirdad97 (Nov 6, 2010)

Guys, one of my goldfishes head is fading from a red/orange color to a white color, what should i do.:shock: look at the photos i uploaded...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Perfectly normal for them to lose color. The process is called apoptosis or cell suicide wherein the previous color cells are replaced by new ones due to genetics, foods, environmental conditions or a combination of all mentioned. Black is the most unstable color.


----------



## mirdad97 (Nov 6, 2010)

will it regain the same color, how long will it take if it does


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Not really. Once the orange fades, the effect is permanent. White is far too stable. It's rare to revert it to its usual. You could try feeding your fish foods high in beta carotene which might help regain the remaining orange color it has left.


----------

